# My Appointment 08.11.10 Chiltern BMI Hospital Great Missenden



## angelONE (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey girls 


Well, where to start 

My first appointment is 8.11.10 and I'm not sure what to expect  I don't know much about the whole IVF procedures...I'm 30 and Diabetic type 1 (insulin controlled). Both my tubes are blocked... After my gynaecologist made us sign the papers end September, I've picked Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden as I though Oxford can be busier and it is further as we live in Slough. 
We received a letter from NHS funding valid from 7.10.10 till 7.4.10 (THAT'S ONLY 6 MONTHS   - is that normal ) and then a week later the letter from the clinic with the actual appointment for 8.11.10. 

Anyone knows, is that the time when they tell you how long the waiting list is? or is this a quick start to the treatment? 

Sorry I'm hopeless, no doctor or nurse spoke to me about the whole IVF so have no idea what to expect. I read the treatment procedure here on FF, was really helpful ( at least I know, how the eggs will be taken). 

Sorry if I sound confused and lost, but I actually really do feel like that   

Thank you lovely ladies for you help in advance


----------



## angelONE (Aug 13, 2010)

No reply :*( no help ...


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi AngelOne

Sorry I didn't spot this thread earlier.  Your hospital should have told you more about the procedures but don't worry we are all here to to help!

I'm not at Chiltern as I opted for Oxford but I have heard great things about both.  I have one NHS funded cycle and the letter came through in May 2010 and I was told that it expires when the eligibility criteria changes on 1st December.

It then did take a month for my first appointment where they talked through the procedures and then another month for further tests for me and my husband.  As you have a few weeks before your appointment, I would call up Chiltern and ask if there any tests that you can do beforehand so that you are ready when you meet them.  For example, I had to have bloodtests to check against HIV, rubella and other FSH levels and I did this at my local hospital.  

You should also check with them about the 6month validity - you should still be fine but best to flag it up to them so that they know and your mind is put at rest. 

Then there was another month or so before I had another appointment to go through more papers and the test results.  And have a scan, this is when I found out I have polycystic ovaries.  So in other words it was about August that they confirmed that I could start IVF after my September period.

I was told to call the hospital on day 2 of my period so that the medication is ordered and delivered in time as you start on Day 21 of your period.  So I've been sniffing Buserelin as part of the "down-regulation" stage.  You do this for about 3 weeks and then you go in for a blood test/scan to check that you have down-regulated.

If so, you then start gonal injections to start stimulating your follicles again.  This is where I am at right now - I've just been to the hospital today to check that it is working and I've been told to go in again on Friday to check if the follies are the right size for me to have my final HCG injection to "mature and ripen" the eggs.  Hopefully then I will be able to have egg collection and transfer in the next week or so.

Sorry - if that was information overload - and bear in mind it's just been my experience with Oxford - different clinics have slightly different schedules and/or medication.  There is a Chiltern Hospital thread which you may want to join to find out more.  Or feel free to post a reply or send a message to me.  You really do need as much support as you can.  I've had (still having) so many sleepless nights over this.

Hope that was helpful and good luck with everything


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome to Fertility Friends! 

angelone, i'm really sorry it's taken me so long to get to you - i've been really hectic!!
 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches *~ CLICK HERE 

Here's the IVF boards too hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. 

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Sally xx

PS I have sent you a PM


----------



## angelONE (Aug 13, 2010)

[email protected]    

Thank YOOOOOOOOUUUU!!! Yeah I had all my blood tests done last week, so should have all the results by 8.11., We have to go and see them on 1.11. for my hubby to test him and on the day of my actual appointment they will scan my parts 

So I guess Im a bit ahead as Im trying to get it all done fast to avoid any delays at least from my side  

Will keep you informed anyway!

Thank you and good luck to you too!!! 
xxx


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi AngelOne

Sounds like you are on a good roll.  1.11 is only Monday, write down all the questions that you want to ask them so you don't forget.  They are likely to give you an information pack on the day as well.

I had my second scan/test today and the follicles are not growing in my left ovary so I'm hoping that my right one delivers the goods!  I have to go again on Sunday (didn't know that they were open then...) to have another scan.  

Feeling a bit down today to be honest but trying to stay positive. 

Have a good weekend and let me know how you get on.


----------



## angelONE (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi how are you? Any better news with your right ovary 

I had my initial appointment today, nurse appointment on 25.11...and from there on it is just going to start...no waiting list  
I guess I'm a lucky girl so far. I got only one cycle on NHS free as well, but we have to be positive it is gonna be enough!!! NHS freezes the embryos for free up to 3 years...so we can keep on trying!

Good luck to you too, and keep me posted!


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi ya

I've been really up and down over the last couple of weeks but the good news is that I have one little embie on board and will take THE test on 19th November. 

You have made really speedy progress which is great news. I've been posting on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247639.120 It's for people new to IVF and it has been a big help.

Some girls have had a few set backs so we are all at different stages now but I'm sure it will still be relevant. Do let me know how you find the Chiltern, if we're not successful this time, I'm thinking about the Chiltern because it is closer to home and it sounds very personal and friendly. Wow, if you start after 25.11, your little one could be on board in time for Christmas!


----------



## angelONE (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey girls 

I had my egg collection yesterday  17 of them actually. Just received the phone call and 10 are fertilised...one single transfer tomorrow at 5.15pm  Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi angelONE,

Great news  

Fingers and toes crossed for you  

Let us know how you get on

DDx


----------



## Shaziahope (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

Can u give me some advise as with chiltern aswell but finding that everything takes 4ever  
I have my planning app next week, can u gv me an idea what to expect pls.. all my tests normal but my partner has v.low sperm count, they hav frozen his sample ...


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Sorry, been off the boards for a while so having to play catch up.

*AngelOne* Great news, just saw the date of the ET so you must be about test any day now, if not already!

*Shaziahope* You've probably got your planning dates already but you may want to join the Chiltern thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256756.0 They are really nice and I've met up with one local girl already.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------

